# Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol Advice and Info Needed



## fire_strom (Oct 13, 2013)

I got his bike with the intention of using just the frame for a project I have in mind. I feel bad gutting a perfectly good bike for a silly project so I am thinking I should maybe sell it (or spiff it up and keep it) and find a donor frame for the project that has already been stripped.

I really have no idea what the bike is worth. It is mostly complete and mostly original, I think, but the rims (and fenders) were painted and a few of the bolts on the fork appear more modern than the bike and the pedals are a travesty. The seat is ripped.  The hubs are both New Departure and spin well. The skip tooth drive train is in good shape.
The headbadge doesn't say Columbia on it like some I've seen so I am not sure who built it. I'll post up the serial number and a picture of the headbadge tomorrow. 

Anyone have any idea of the details and value of this bike? 

Should I use the frame and part out the rest or keep it whole, clean it and tune it to ride or sell?

Thanks for the input!
G


----------



## fire_strom (Oct 14, 2013)

Here is a picture of the headbadge and the dropout with serial number. Hope this helps ID the bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 19, 2013)

It is Westfield/Columbia built, N = 1950. The fenders and seat are newer, but the frame, tank, and springer are pretty awesome! I'd keep them as-is, make it rideable, and look for the correct deep fenders. Ballpark guess on value is $200-500 depending on where you are, plus the inherently fickle bike market!


----------



## fire_strom (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info all. I had noticed the fenders didn't line up well. I wonder what they are from? Any markings on fenders?

I don't suppose the rims could be OE paint or even accurate color? They were probably chrome right? 
Scott
Thanks again


----------

